# New Gurudwara In Dubai



## singhbj (Jun 26, 2008)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh

Here is a small video of proposed Gurudwara structure coming up at Dubai.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibaI0VmHV3E&eurl=http://sikhsindubai.com/page/2/

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh


----------

